# halloween costume ?



## amandanotsuitcase (Oct 15, 2014)

Izzy from the Love and Rockets comics ! Best costume idea EVER ! But then I realized "oh shit... I'm a million years old... nobody would get this." It's not fun if you have to explain it all night  So, it's poll time. Who here knows who Izzy from the Love and Rockets comics is ?


----------



## Tude (Oct 15, 2014)

hehe looked that one up and it is a comic from the 1980's - LOL I was reading the Archie comics while camping in the ADK as a kid - and couldn't wait for the candy truck to come around the campsites, cough, circa late 60's


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Oct 15, 2014)

Let's hear it for the old farts !


----------



## Art101 (Oct 15, 2014)

I used to the like 30 of those and yes it was a far piece of time ago lol. I usually use something I would use for Con for Halloween. Yes unfortunately I have to explain it to the mundanes lol.


----------



## Odin (Oct 15, 2014)

I have not read those comics... but after the wiki now kinda I do want to... though the last year or so I have not be very uh... whats the word for a reading person... bookworm... bibliophile... comicophile whatever you wanna call it.... ::drinkingbuddy::

Amanda I say go for it... I bet you'd totally rock it as Izzy. And Pahh shahh to the million years old crap... 
A for Amanda... and A for Aphrodite... coincidence? I think not...::eyepatch:: ladies... classy ageless beauty.  
That Greek broads at least 3000 years old. :ompus::

Woot..... (into the night air)

As for me... I'm gonna dress up as a Dagwood sandwich... from bottom up its gonna be brown bread, moldy cheese, hairy sprouts, spicy meatballs and red hot wiener, pimento loaf, chicken breast, turkey neck, pork jowls, head-cheese, and lettuce, onion, tomatoes and flat nann bread... toasted. ::cigar::


----------



## Art101 (Oct 16, 2014)

ROFL


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Oct 16, 2014)

Odin... I wish you were in Seattle so we could go as Izzy from Love and Rockets and the sandwich she's about to eat  BTW you should TOTALLY read those comics. Also, the art is a lot sexier than most of the porn I've seen in my life. Just sayin'.


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 16, 2014)

I have not heard of the comic but fuck it, you should do it anyway!


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Oct 16, 2014)

I think I will !


----------



## Tude (Oct 16, 2014)

LOL Odin - red hot wiener and toasted LOL


----------



## Odin (Oct 17, 2014)

From Wiki:



> _Palomar_ tells the story of a fictional village in Latin America and its inhabitants. Its vibrant characters and sometimes-fantastic events are sometimes compared to the magical realism literary style of authors such as Gabriel García Márquez. The series is also sometimes referred to as _Heartbreak Soup_, after the first story set in Palomar


----------



## Odin (Oct 17, 2014)

Was asking for info on the comics... I'll pm this as a conversation.


----------



## Odin (Oct 17, 2014)

.


----------

